# Travelling to Japan Help



## Aikidogi (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello.

Im an Aikidoka looking to travel to Japan for 3-4 months to train.

I also study Iado, Jodo, Judo, BJJ and muay thai, although Aikido is my main focus, i study all the other arts to be versatile in my training.

Im looking to stay near osaka or nagasaki and am not sure what style martial art to train in. Im looking for something peaceful and non hostile while also being able to keep training in all fields (locks, throws, striking etc...) 

My main preferences for the school must include; non hostile training environment, open to foreigners, focus on strength and flexibility while still maintaining valid technique training.

I was thinking maybe a style of Kung Fu might help but was not sure which.

If anyone knows of any schools in Japan that fit these requirements or has any ideas at all to help better my journey i am open to everything!

Please let me know.

Thank you so much

OSU!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm curious why you would go to Japan to study Kung Fu. Or why you would go to Japan to study any art that you're not already well-versed in.


----------



## Aikidogi (Feb 6, 2017)

Th


gpseymour said:


> I'm curious why you would go to Japan to study Kung Fu. Or why you would go to Japan to study any art that you're not already well-versed in.



The main reasoning for going to Japan is to immerse myself into the culture. What i study does not matter to me that much given im only going for a short amount of time. 

I have all the tools to develop my current martial arts at my current dojo. 

Im looking for a new temporary experience to broaden my horizons. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 6, 2017)

Aikidogi said:


> Th
> 
> 
> The main reasoning for going to Japan is to immerse myself into the culture. What i study does not matter to me that much given im only going for a short amount of time.
> ...


Ah. My thought was that in a short period of time in a new art, it would be easier to learn within a familiar culture (new art at home), or to dig into how one of your current arts is taught in a new culture. There are a lot of opportunities for Aikido training in Japan, and certainly some for some of your other arts. Of course, you won't get to experience how they start a brand new student, so there is that. If you want to immerse more in the Japanese culture, I'd look for a Japanese art (in a Chinese art, there may be some cultural overlays, like we see with Asian arts here in the States). Perhaps someone here can give you a specific school recommendation, but I'd say you probably want to do the same thing you'd do searching for a new place near home: visit a few, watch a beginner's class (since that's where you'll be), and make sure it looks like something you'd enjoy. Maybe look for an art that takes a very different approach from what you're used to - maybe a style of Karate?


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 9, 2017)

How good is your Japanese? While I've found the Japanese extremely friendly people and very accommodating, most schools aren't catered towards training gaijin... ie there's no consistency that you'll have a fluent English speaking instructor. This will be even more of an issue in a city like Nagasaki compared to Tokyo. That said, Tokyo's Yoyogi Park (in and around it) is a martial arts hub...located near Harajuku Station and Meiji Shrine in Shibuya.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2017)

The Bujinkan is very open to foreigner's and many go every month to train in Japan.


----------



## Hyoho (Feb 10, 2017)

If you belong to an Aikido group and its your main pursuit its usual that you go with an invitation. You could just "Walk in a Dojo", but its not normally the sort of thing you would do. Many have taken up Budo after they arrive in Japan so i am not saying you wont find it possible. But 'tourist budo' if we could call it that is hardy fair on a teacher. Iaido and jodo is thin on the ground and usually ZNKR (Zen Nihon Kendo Renmei)

I am rather at a loss with your description of non hostile martial arts. If someone does not pose a threat it cancels out the action of defending yourself. Isn't that what its all about?

Just a quick tip. Please don't say 'Osu' to anybody in Japan. Its discouraged in schools. It can be a simple good morning or good afternoon to be polite.

Good luck. Let us know how you go on.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hyoho said:


> Just a quick tip. Please don't say 'Osu' to anybody in Japan. Its discouraged in schools. It can be a simple good morning or good afternoon to be polite.
> 
> Good luck. Let us know how you go on.



What if he finds himself in a Kyokushin dojo?


----------



## Hyoho (Feb 11, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> What if he finds himself in a Kyokushin dojo?



I should have said "Dojo only" Its a dojo thing. When I said said school I meant education. My Principal hit the roof when someone said that to him. His immediate response was, "We are Japanese In Japan we say Ohayo gozaimas(u)". Just trying to be helpful. The quicker you fit in more they like it. Actually I never ever heard osu (meaning horse or male gender) It's more of an 'usu'


----------

